
The Economic Rout Accelerates - diveandfight
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-economic-rout-accelerates-11584573285
======
diveandfight
In addition to mitigating the effects of the pandemic itself, the proposed
solution(s) here focus on addressing the liquidity crunch many businesses are
facing now or will face shortly.

Interested to hear what people think about the proposed solutions.

